# anybody got obstetric cholestasis



## abstersmum

just found out i have this and would love to chat to others going through the same things


----------



## Jchihuahua

There's a sticky about OC in the third tri forum x


----------



## mama2bejula

I'm 31 wks and cholestasis, and have had it with each of my three pregnancies. Are you on ursodiol? I am this time around and it seems to be making a tiny difference in the itching. The itching is still pretty intense. How about you?


----------



## mama2bejula

I meant to say HAVE cholestasis...sorry. lol


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i had it with my daughter back in 2005, but never had it with my son in 2003 ... if u need to talk im a button away x


----------



## cuteboots

I had it in my last two pregnancies you need to search to find good information about it and get keyed up, suprising or not alot of the doctors dont know too much about it.


----------



## abstersmum

mama2bejula said:


> I'm 31 wks and cholestasis, and have had it with each of my three pregnancies. Are you on ursodiol? I am this time around and it seems to be making a tiny difference in the itching. The itching is still pretty intense. How about you?

I have been on urso 2 days and the itching has gone are you having regular monitoring I have to have blood tests twice a week and I'm needlephobic eek


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i was prescribed urso and found it really helped.. i had bloods donetwice a week and baby was monitored twice a week.. make sure they induce you at around 37 weeks :)


have a read on here ..
https://www.britishlivertrust.org.uk/home/the-liver/liver-diseases/obstetric-cholestasis.aspx


----------



## mama2bejula

@ Abstersmum...I don't have to have blood tests 2x a week, but I will have to start having NSTs (non-stress tests) starting next week at 32 wks. Why are they testing your blood every week?? Seems a little much to me! The ursodiol was prescribed for me in my last pregnancy, although later in the pregnancy than this time around. I was so out to lunch with GD and cholestasis, hormone fluctuation, etc. that I got frustrated with how little the urso was helping and stopped taking it. hehe Perhaps not my best move. I'm sticking with it this time and it still doesn't take away my itching entirely, although it does make it less intense and more bearable. At least the soles of my feet aren't itching much anymore, and that was the WORST. My palms were itching too and honestly felt like I had shoved both hands into a bed of fire ants. It was pretty bad. This was last week! hehe Things are getting better and I'm glad.


----------



## poppykat

Here is the link to the thread in 3rd trimester, I found it really useful.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/416-please-read-obstetric-cholestasis.html

I got cholestasis when I was 29 weeks pregnant. To begin with I had twice weekly monitoring and weekly scans, however towards the end I had daily monitoring and twice weekly scans as they could not control my levels and I had reduced movement. The plan was to induce me at 36 weeks but LO decided she wanted to come out even earlier!

The itching was unbearable for me but I found piriton did help a little, also having a cool bath before bed was soothing too.

Sounds like your hospital are looking after you well. They will probably induce at about 37/38 weeks but every hospitals policies are different. If you want anymore info feel free to message me.

Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well xxx


----------



## abstersmum

Thanks for all the advice my levels seem to be rising so I'm having daily blood tests and have a scan of my liver tomorrow hosital are not sure if it's oc now but hopefully I will have an answer soon


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

my levels kept on rising well into the 100's.. i had a overnight stay in hospital to monitor baby and have steriod injection in my bum :haha: and have a liver scan... its just routine dont worry urself to much xx you get to hear n see ur babybump more often x


----------



## Jchihuahua

abstersmum said:


> Thanks for all the advice my levels seem to be rising so I'm having daily blood tests and have a scan of my liver tomorrow hosital are not sure if it's oc now but hopefully I will have an answer soon

My bile acid levels went well into the 100s. I had blood tests and monitorings every 2 days and a liver scan and a couple of scans of Daisy and then I was induced the day I got to 38 weeks. I found all the monitoring really reassuring in those last few weeks of pregnancy.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

How did your Scan go Abstersmum?


----------



## abstersmum

Everything looks normal at the moment but my levels keep going up and down doctors think I should feel ill but I'm feeling really well did anyone else find this


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Yes i felt ok, went off my food for a few days but the only thing that bothered me was the constant itching and tiredness from itching at night x


----------



## Jchihuahua

As well as the itching my main symptom was that I couldn't cope in hot or busy places. I'd feel really weak and dizzy and hot and as if I was going to faint. Shops that were really brightly lit made me feel like that too. I actually did faint a few times and would have to sit down and rest all the time. Daisy was born 2 days before christmas and I couldn't get any christmas shopping done as I couldn't go into any shops! Did anyone else feel like this?


----------



## abstersmum

I get hot easy and can feel faint


----------



## cuteboots

I felt awful and used to faint all the time and always in the worst possible places, middle of the street, tesco. The fact that I was in hospital for 2 weeks and having blood taken every day only made the sickness worse I was feeling so week because they used to take so many tubes of blood.


----------



## Jchihuahua

cuteboots said:


> I felt awful and used to faint all the time and always in the worst possible places, middle of the street, tesco. The fact that I was in hospital for 2 weeks and having blood taken every day only made the sickness worse I was feeling so week because they used to take so many tubes of blood.

I fainted in the street too. Only 5 mins walk from my front door but my hubby had to call a taxi to take me home as I couldn't even manage that 5 mins walk. Some shops were a no-go or I would be ill instantly- Asda, Boots, Wilkinsons and Borders were the worst culprits! I'm going to be TTC next month and am dreading getting OC again.


----------



## cuteboots

In my second pregnancy the itch wasnt as bad, my levels only went up to 400+ but the fainting didn't stop, it used to be so embarrassing especially as I hadnt a bump when it started lol


----------



## abstersmum

I hate having blood taken every day I spent 2 hours in hospital today and they just couldn't get any I have been given a day off tomorrow and they will try again Monday I'm covered in bruises


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

abstersmum said:


> I hate having blood taken every day I spent 2 hours in hospital today and they just couldn't get any I have been given a day off tomorrow and they will try again Monday I'm covered in bruises

Are they taking bloods every day then:shrug:? Mine were twice a week


----------



## abstersmum

Yeh everyday I'm going to question this on Monday because it's getting too much for me I'm so needlephobic the stress is going to make me ill


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

https://www.ocsupport.org.uk/


----------

